# Spoiler



## my-thyme

how do you use this?


----------



## Ken King

Code:
	

[SPOILER]Don't want to spoil it[/SPOILER]




Spoiler



Don't want to spoil it


----------



## my-thyme

Hell, I know what it looks like. I wanna know how to make one.

I think I'll report you for being unhelpful, Ken King.


----------



## Ken King

Did you check your conversation?


----------



## my-thyme

Ken King said:


> Did you check your conversation?


What's a conversation? I thought that's what we were having?


----------



## Ken King

Nope, we are posting here.  Conversation is elsewhere.

Edit: Up by your name on the top bar, see the envelope, click it.


----------



## my-thyme

OK, NOW I'm reporting you.

Elsewhere like where?


----------



## GWguy

He's being difficult.  Old term for conversation is PM.


----------



## Ken King

my-thyme said:


> OK, NOW I'm reporting you.
> 
> Elsewhere like where?


Did you read my edit above?


----------



## my-thyme

Thanks, Ken King!


----------



## my-thyme

Spoiler: and the answer is....



just read the instructions, dumby!


----------



## vraiblonde

Hello!



Spoiler: Clickee



Hello!


----------



## my-thyme

I can do that now, too!


----------



## Yooper

my-thyme said:


> I can do that now, too!


Aren't they cool?

If an epidemic of these break out I'm blaming Monello.

For not "showing" us the spoiler earlier!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Spoiler Master said:


> Aren't they cool?
> 
> If an epidemic of these break out I'm blaming Monello.
> 
> For not "showing" us the spoiler earlier!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Misfit was the one who schooled me on the spoiler.  It's easier to do now with the forum upgrade.  Old school you had to type it all out.

Anyone reading this far here's what I do when I want to see how someone has constructed something on the forums.  Use the reply button.  It will quote them and you can see the brackets that contain the commands that you want.  You can do a whole lot of different things but I think most people are satisfied with a few of the popular options.


----------



## GWguy




----------



## General Lee

Monello said:


> Misfit was the one who schooled me on the spoiler.  It's easier to do now with the forum upgrade.  Old school you had to type it all out.
> 
> Anyone reading this far here's what I do when I want to see how someone has constructed something on the forums.  Use the reply button.  It will quote them and you can see the brackets that contain the commands that you want.  You can do a whole lot of different things but I think most people are satisfied with a few of the popular options.


----------



## my-thyme

So, inline spoiler is this right here.


----------



## Monello

General Lee said:


> Spoiler: cool, got it
> 
> 
> 
> ?


ok


----------



## Monello

my-thyme said:


> So, inline spoiler is this right here.


No.  That's the russian collusion super secret code.


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Misfit was the one who schooled me on the spoiler.  It's easier to do now with the forum upgrade.  Old school you had to type it all out.
> 
> Anyone reading this far* here's what I do when I want to see how someone has constructed something on the forums.  Use the reply button.  It will quote them and you can see the brackets that contain the commands that you want*.  You can do a whole lot of different things but I think most people are satisfied with a few of the popular options.


  I do that, too!


----------

